# FAA to allow ereaders, etc. during take off and landing



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/31/travel/faa-portable-electronic-devices/index.html

That's the CNN article . . . . here's the official press release:

http://www.faa.gov/news/press_releases/news_story.cfm?newsId=15254


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Heard this last night.  It'll be welcome to many, though I never thought it was a big deal either way myself.

Devices must be in "airplane mode."

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . not a big deal to me either. . . . . but I thought I'd share. 

Airplane mode makes sense. . . . . though some flights now have in flight WiFi. . . . still, I guess they wouldn't turn it on until they get to cruise altitude and would turn it off when they started landing procedures.

It does appear that all this does is remove the FAA prohibition. . . . airlines could decide to still keep it in place as an internal policy.

And airlines will have to make their safety videos/presentations much more interesting:

http://www.stepxstepdance.com/virgin-america-safety-video-vxsafetydance-virginamerica/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . not a big deal to me either. . . . . but I thought I'd share.
> 
> Airplane mode makes sense. . . . . though some flights now have in flight WiFi. . . . still, I guess they wouldn't turn it on until they get to cruise altitude and would turn it off when they started landing procedures.


Yeah, the reports I've heard have said that when there are planes that are WiFi enabled, you can turn those devices on.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And note, it says the rollout won't be right away, each airline will still have to allow this. I did print this out however, and will be putting it in my normal carry-on for my next flight.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is good news for me since I am usually reading something while I am waiting to board the plane, and don't want to stop for takeoff. Yahoo!

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I know longer have to pretend I turned off my Kindle! Let's face it, none of us turned off the Kindle. We turned on the screen saver but it wasn't off. We all knew to put it in airplane mode but we didn't turn it off.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

MamaProfCrash said:


> Let's face it, none of us turned off the Kindle. We turned on the screen saver but it wasn't off. We all knew to put it in airplane mode but we didn't turn it off.


Is that why they call you "Crash"! 

I don't find it a big deal, but it is good. I understand Delta has already submitted a plan and hopes to have this operational before the weekend is over. I'm flying on Monday, but alas it won't be on Delta...

I expect pretty much all airlines will do this, otherwise their flight attendants will riot because of all the passengers complaining "On Delta Airlines they let me keep my iPad on!"


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, no I won't have to take a paperback along just for take off and landing!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's when I read the in-flight magazine and go over the flight card for the plane I'm on....oh yeah, and talk to my husband. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, talking to your husband is kind of extreme. . .but I agree about the in flight magazine. 

I also like to look at Sky Mall for all the things that I can't believe they actually sell and that people actually buy! 

Oh, and it's always fun to watch the folks who get on last trying to cram too-big suitcases into the overhead.   Because, let's face it, most people don't know how to pack those things efficiently!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

MamaProfCrash said:


> I know longer have to pretend I turned off my Kindle! Let's face it, none of us turned off the Kindle. We turned on the screen saver but it wasn't off. We all knew to put it in airplane mode but we didn't turn it off.


I'm with you...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

You have to admit when airlines began bragging about how they were replacing their 30 manuals the pilot had to carry with one iPad, became hard to justify everyone else having to turn off their devices.  Like they don't use those during takeoff and landing


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> You have to admit when airlines began bragging about how they were replacing their 30 manuals the pilot had to carry with one iPad, became hard to justify everyone else having to turn off their devices. Like they don't use those during takeoff and landing


Exactly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MamaProfCrash said:


> Let's face it, none of us turned off the Kindle.


I did.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I usually didn't even put mine away. *blush* I'd tuck it between me and my armrest until the flight attendants were seated.

But on the flights I behaved, it was a good chance to flip through the SkyMall catalog. That stuff is insane.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am flying to Atlanta on Friday on Delta. I wonder if they will have implemented this yet. Probably too much to hope for...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am flying to Atlanta on Friday on Delta. I wonder if they will have implemented this yet. Probably too much to hope for...
> 
> L


I dunno -- word is Delta was planning to implement right away if they could. You'll have to let us know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am flying to Atlanta on Friday on Delta. I wonder if they will have implemented this yet. Probably too much to hope for...
> 
> L


Like Ann said....Delta is expected to implement this today, as well as Jet Blue.
http://travel.yahoo.com/blogs/compass/expect-faa-electronics-rules-002223019.html

You'll have to let us know, Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You can bet that I will report back! Thanks for the update.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Check out today's splash page at Amazon:





note: you can't use one-click -- got to put it in your car so you can enter the code.

Oh, and via FB, I learned that Delta was allowing tablet/reader use this past weekend from a friend of mine.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The PW is not included in the sale. Just an FYI. Several folks have tried the code and been told that it did not apply to that item. Myself included.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I flew on Delta this past Saturday and the guy at the desk had no clue about the announcement, and the flight attendants did their normal thing requesting passengers to turning off electronics during take off/landing.

My plane even had a light stating "Please turn off electronics" up by the reading light and vent control.  I found that amusing in light of the announcement.  

I'm looking forward to the change so I don't have to put my Kindle away.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MamaProfCrash said:


> The PW is not included in the sale. Just an FYI. Several folks have tried the code and been told that it did not apply to that item. Myself included.


The image on the splash page is pretty clear that it's the Kindle ($69) the Fire HD ($139) and the Fire HDX ($229)

Though I guess it doesn't hut to try on some other product . . . . . .


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

kansaskyle said:


> I flew on Delta this past Saturday and the guy at the desk had no clue about the announcement, and the flight attendants did their normal thing requesting passengers to turning off electronics during take off/landing.
> 
> My plane even had a light stating "Please turn off electronics" up by the reading light and vent control. I found that amusing in light of the announcement.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the change so I don't have to put my Kindle away.


And this is why I printed out the FAA announcement. I do not have a flight scheduled anytime soon, but my last 5 flights have been booked the day before I leave because of changing circumstances.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The image on the splash page is pretty clear that it's the Kindle ($69) the Fire HD ($139) and the Fire HDX ($229)
> 
> Though I guess it doesn't hut to try on some other product . . . . . .


It does show that one and the price but it doesn't take much of a stretch to check on all of the other Kindles to see if it applies and they just kept the advert clean with three objects. (shrugs)


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> And this is why I printed out the FAA announcement. I do not have a flight scheduled anytime soon, but my last 5 flights have been booked the day before I leave because of changing circumstances.


I didn't push the issue with the Delta folks because the FAA announcement states, "Changes to PED policies will not happen immediately and will vary by airline. Check with your airline to see if and when you can use your PED."


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/11/06/faa_personal_electronics_devices_rule_changes_won_t_affect_all_passengers.html

And it may not be so rosy for awhile, even on delta flights, thanks to that fine print reading "operated by....." On your flight schedule.


----------



## J H Bogran (Jul 19, 2011)

This is excellent news. I hated to lose those 20-25 mins of reading.

Yay, to more reading.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ Especially during those looooong 2-3 hour on the tarmac waiting for thunderstorms to move out of the area.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Just remember one little thing:  if the airline says put them away, do it.  
Do not make a fool of yourself or you might find yourself separated from your kindle, your luggage and the plane or at the very least separated from the plane.  You might also find yourself with some nice silver jewelry but you have to return it later.
I do think the ruling is fantastic.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I have never understood why this is such a big deal. If we as modern human beings, can't sit for 10 or 20 minutes without having a device on and our eyes glued to it, then we as a species have a bigger problem than being separated from our gadgets during take offs and landings.  I've always felt sorry for the flight attendants who have to deal with these people because this whole thing seems like a case of adults acting badly to me.
Gene


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think anyone here ever advocated 'acting badly' as a protest against the policy or just because. 

When it's come up before it seems to me that pretty much everyone said, just do what they ask and don't make waves. . . but isn't it a SILLY policy?

Various more or less reliable and reputable organizations and persons (not the least of which is _Mythbusters_) have shown there's negligible risk to the plane. And in recent years, PILOTS are using tablets in the cockpit. Which just made it MORE Silly.

So it's good, I think, that FAA has listened and revised the policy.

That said. . . . . it is important that people on the plane have a clue if there's an emergency. . . . so it's probably still a good idea to review the seat card. 

Or. . . hey. .. . the really WITH IT airlines, just need to create apps that have the emergency information and ask folks to follow along ON their devices while they summarize.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Or. . . hey. .. . the really WITH IT airlines, just need to create apps that have the emergency information and ask folks to follow along ON their devices while they summarize.


Now there is a creative idea!

I flew on Delta this morning and the whole PED thing was very low key. What I heard:


Delta airlines is proud to be the first airline to allow you to use your PED during the entire flight.
Keep in mind, you must keep your cellphone in airplane mode during the entire flight and after the front cabin door is closed.
Laptops may be used during the flight, but must be stowed during takeoff and landing.

That was about it. No complicated discussions of what a PED is. I guess they figured if people had one, they had read the press release or had the information from some other source.

L


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey, I wonder if you could use one of those flight following programs to keep track of where you are in the flight?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Flights that have WiFi connections would allow it, no doubt.  Where WiFi is not allowed, there would be no way for it to work.

Years ago, when I first got my GPS, there were airlines/flights that would allow one to use the GPS in flight--it was explicitly stated.  I haven't seen that in years.

If an airline has seatback video players, there is usually an option to use a flight tracker instead of watching a movie.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

That's good news. I haven't been on an airplane in 54 years, but I must remember this if the situation comes up.   


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> That's good news. I haven't been on an airplane in 54 years, but I must remember this if the situation comes up.
> 
> Mike


It's good to be prepared. 

Betsy


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I never wanted to imply that anybody here who might have wanted to see this change was acting badly.  I was just referring to the stories we've seen where people including some some famous ones have acted very badly during flights.  But after talking to that aviation student about a week ago, I think that anything larger than the phone really should be stowed a way because it does represent a danger if it should end up flying loose through the cabin.  I think even the phones could represent a danger, but not like the laptops and tablets, especially the tablets.  I remember a photograph of an iPad sticking out of the front bumper of the car.  An iPad owner forgot their iPad on the roof of their car and it flew off the back when they took off down the freeway.  It lodged itself into the bumper of a car behind the iPad owner's car.  If that iPad had hit a person, it would've killed them.  I'm guessing you could Google iPad and car bumper and it would come up as an image file in the results.
Gene


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was really, really happy that Delta had "gate-to-gate" use of portable electronic devices when I was on the plane yesterday. I started reading this book at 3 pm yesterday and finished it at 2 am (yes, I stayed up to finish it after I got home at 12:15 am). It was so good I couldn't put it down and I was glad I didn't have to! I kept syncing between my PW and iPhone so I could read it while I was waiting at the baggage carousel. It just shot up to #1 on my top ten list for the year.

King Perry



I highly recommend to everyone. Enjoy!

L


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

kb7uen Gene said:


> ... I think that anything larger than the phone really should be stowed a way because it does represent a danger if it should end up flying loose through the cabin. I think even the phones could represent a danger, but not like the laptops and tablets, especially the tablets.
> Gene


This would apply to traditional books, especially hardcover as well I suppose. What about knitting needles? There are a lot of things people have in their hands that the flying object concern would apply to, electronic or not.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Adaman14 said:


> This would apply to traditional books, especially hardcover as well I suppose. What about knitting needles? There are a lot of things people have in their hands that the flying object concern would apply to, electronic or not.


Knitting needles are allowed on flights but not during take-off and landing for the reason you just mentioned. I used to be in a group and several knitters said that they had to have their knitting out or they would get anxious. Some would get down right rude with the flight attendants according to their own words. I have seen knitting needles that could be more dangerous than a knife. Look up double pointed needles if you are curious.
Oh and if you are flying out of Mexico, know that needlework must be stowed in your luggage. 
So if you are flying international: Check the rules of THAT country before leaving.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Adaman14 said:


> This would apply to traditional books, especially hardcover as well I suppose. What about knitting needles? There are a lot of things people have in their hands that the flying object concern would apply to, electronic or not.


I have been on at least one flight where they asked people who had anything in their hands to stow them in the pocket during take off and landing, to include magazines.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have been on at least one flight where they asked people who had anything in their hands to stow them in the pocket during take off and landing, to include magazines.
> 
> Betsy


I have not flown since 1990 but I know in the 80's, we were told to put everything up for take-off and landing. The only thing you were allowed in your hand was a baby bottle or pacifer and it was to be put in the baby's mouth. This was to keep their ears from popping.
I flew many times from 1980-1983.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> I have not flown since 1990 but I know in the 80's, we were told to put everything up for take-off and landing. The only thing you were allowed in your hand was a baby bottle or pacifer and it was to be put in the baby's mouth. This was to keep their ears from popping.
> I flew many times from 1980-1983.


My experience was in the last couple of years. I can't remember which flight it was, though...

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My experience was in the last couple of years. I can't remember which flight it was, though...
> 
> Betsy


If I remember right, the logic was more planes crash on either take-off or landing and they didn't want loose stuff flying around the cabin that could potentially hurt people.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was on a plane last night and plenty of people were reading books and magazines during take off and landing. I had my Kindle in my hands. There was no request to put any of these items away. They did say that laptops had to be stowed--either in the overhead bin or under the seat in front of you. You could not put a laptop in the seat back pocket.

I did not see anyone with knitting. In fact, in my field of vision, I was the only one with a PED. 

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On the way home from  the Kindle meetup last Friday, the woman in front of me was reading on a well used Kindle Keyboard (the cover was about to fall apart, LOL!)  We chatted briefly.  But I think I scared her when I showed her the number of Kindles in my purse.

(Pssst, lady, wanna buy a Kindle?)  

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> On the way home from the Kindle meetup last Friday, the woman in front of me was reading on a well used Kindle Keyboard (the cover was about to fall apart, LOL!) We chatted briefly. But I think I scared her when I showed her the number of Kindles in my purse.
> 
> (Pssst, lady, wanna buy a Kindle?)
> 
> Betsy


Now wants to know how many kindles were in your purse.
Please note that your purse should weigh no more than 10% of your body weight.
I would have scared her too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can see my Kindles in the Not Quite Kindle thread about the DC meetup...plus they're listed in my signature--except that Killashandra hadn't arrived yet when I left for the meetup.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can see my Kindles in the Not Quite Kindle thread about the DC meetup...plus they're listed in my signature--except that Killashandra hadn't arrived yet when I left for the meetup.
> 
> Betsy


And here I thought I was the only one that named my devices.
My stepdad was amazed when I was using both my laptop and touch at the same time. My husband just said that is nothing usually she has 4 on at once.
 
I thought you meant you had some ridiculous number like 20 with you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> And here I thought I was the only one that named my devices.
> My stepdad was amazed when I was using both my laptop and touch at the same time. My husband just said that is nothing usually she has 4 on at once.
> 
> I thought you meant you had some ridiculous number like 20 with you.


Well, other than thinking 20 would NOT be ridiculous.... 

If you thought you were the only one who named your devices, you haven't been spending enough time in Let's Talk Kindle... 

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I flew home today on United and united Express,and both let me use my ipad unmolested during the entire flight. Small side bonus is that those of us with noise canceling earphonescan use them while the engines are revved up during the climb to altitude. They did ask those with laptop computers to put them away during takeoff and landing.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> -except that Killashandra hadn't arrived yet when I left for the meetup.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I love that you named the new one Killashandra! That has loooooong been a favorite series of mine! wore out many copies over the years.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Betsy, I love that you named the new one Killashandra! That has loooooong been a favorite series of mine! wore out many copies over the years.


Me too!! I no longer have hardcopies and am leering at the ebooks.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Crystal Singer series was one of the first things I bought for my Kindle in 2008--on November 6, 2008.  (Crystal Singer and Killashandra were $2.95 and $1.99 respectively.)

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, other than thinking 20 would NOT be ridiculous....
> 
> If you thought you were the only one who named your devices, you haven't been spending enough time in Let's Talk Kindle...
> 
> Betsy


I just meant carrying 20 with you on a plane could get heavy in your purse.
And now where did you get your purse?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> I have not flown since 1990 but I know in the 80's, we were told to put everything up for take-off and landing. The only thing you were allowed in your hand was a baby bottle or pacifer and it was to be put in the baby's mouth. This was to keep their ears from popping.
> I flew many times from 1980-1983.


Yeah, the world is *A LOT* different now.  Pretty much anything you thought you knew about navigating airports and airplanes efficiently may as well be tossed. In '84 they let me carry on a car seat to buckle in my 1 year old in the airplane seat. I ALSO had at least 1 other large carry on and a purse. Not to mention said 1 year old.  That would be a total non-starter nowadays. 

Glad to hear that airlines are getting on board (ha ha) with the new program. Not that I plan to fly any time soon. . . . but you never know!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I dread flying last year with the little mans car seat. (sigh) The problem is that he is too big to be a lap baby. He is 16 months but 30 pounds and 34 inches. We would need his birth certificate to prove he was young enough to be a lap baby but who the heck wants to have a 32 pound kid (he is going to gain weight between now and May) on their lap for 5 hours. So we will need his car seat for the flight, I think he has to fly in it if he has his own seat, but even if he doesn't need it for the flight, he will need it when we arrive.

So carry ons, baby, stroller, and car seat. So renting one of the stupid cart things....

The good news is that my Kindle and iPad will fit neatly into the back pack I will bring and I sense the iPad being used by the little man. I dread that as well. We have kept him off of the iPad except for a few drawing games and he rarely watches tv (sports only at home and most of the time he wanders away or wants us to read to him or manages to play with the dogs water bowl because we are watching the game and distracted until we hear the splashing) so I am not thrilled with the idea of letting him use the iPad on the plane. Coloring books, special paper and pens, some toys with new toys tossed in, Baby Tylenol...

So if I can read during landing and take off, I will be thrilled. I am not counting on that though.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Really??!! Knitting needles are acceptable but nail clipper aren't?? Where's the logic in that?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought nail clippers were fine now? I know immediatly after 9/11 they were not. There was a giant box of collected nail clippers when I flew a week or so after everything reopened but I thought they relaxed that pertty fast. Heck, you can bring pocket knives now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MamaProfCrash said:


> I thought nail clippers were fine now? I know immediatly after 9/11 they were not. There was a giant box of collected nail clippers when I flew a week or so after everything reopened but I thought they relaxed that pertty fast. *Heck, you can bring pocket knives now. *


 Don't think so. I remember they were talking about that, but then decided against it as the flight crew groups were not on board. 'Course it's possible I missed something because, not having any plans to fly any time soon, I wasn't really that interested. About 10 years back I did one time get a package in the mail from my husband. He'd flown out a day or two before and had forgotten his pocket knife in his trousers. He was able to put it in a box and mail it home before the flight rather than just abandon it at the screening station. 

I have a young friend who is with a symphony; she plays oboe. She normally has all sorts of knives and shaping tools that live in her oboe case to do her reeds. When she flies, she has to remember to remove them from the instrument case and stow them with her hold baggage. They're not big knives at all -- though they are sharp -- but they're not allowed in the cabin.


----------

